
Regarding Apple's Gross Margins - tonyedgecombe
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2019/01/03/regarding-apples-gross-margins
======
reacharavindh
If their gross margins are the same, and the Macs cost as much as they do now,
I'm going to point the obvious and say that Apple is wasting their money on
stuff like the touch at, which customers don't see that much value in, more
like a cheap gimmick.

